# Kung Fu Hustle 2



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 26, 2005)

Don't believe this has been brought up yet by anyone, but if it has go ahead and trash it. But for all you Kung Fu Hustle fans (and I know you are out there with me >_<! I just know it!) A sequel is set to come out this summer! I haven't heard to much information, but I can't wait till it hits thearters.


----------



## Chorismo (Oct 26, 2005)

cool! a sequel, really loved the Kung Fu Hustle. Just hope they make a good job on the sequel too, but I'm sceptic, usually don't like sequels, the original movies are almost always the best.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 26, 2005)

Old news, but no thread, so it's all good.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 26, 2005)

really a sequel? that would be pretty cool, hopefully that hot girl will be in it more. or will they bring in a whole new character.


----------



## Chorismo (Oct 26, 2005)

well if the same people from the first movie is still in the sequel it feels like the main character is too all mighty. And on the other hand if there is only new faces it isn't much for a sequel in my eyes


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 26, 2005)

i havent seen the first one yet >_<
gonna look it up some were i need that movie


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 26, 2005)

it's pretty funny, i suggest you watch the subbed version and not the dubbed version. it just looks too weird with the dub. they did a bad job too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2005)

Great news! 

Hopefully the Christmas Comedy classic, Jingle All the Way staring Arnold Schwarzenegger, will also get a sequel!


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info, reps


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 26, 2005)

that's good news?


----------



## PiPod (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm still not really sure which one I liked better, Kung Fu Hustle or Shaolin Soccer... But either way this is great news, I loved both


----------



## ez (Oct 26, 2005)

That's great news, I really liked part I. Part II is going to be better ;]


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 26, 2005)

i think they're going to have a brand new character. it's gotta be.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 26, 2005)

For all those wondering, the no vocal cute girl is not returning. Want to know why? Check the original KFH thread.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 26, 2005)

oh that sucks. she's hot. but yeah a new movie would be nice.
come to this fc  mention i recruited you and i'll rep you. join now.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Oct 26, 2005)

There's going to be a sequel?  Cool! The first one was funny and I hope the second one will be just as good


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 26, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> Great news!
> 
> Hopefully the Christmas Comedy classic, Jingle All the Way staring Arnold Schwarzenegger, will also get a sequel!



ok now no one kill me but....As a kid...I liked that movie.

:sad


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 26, 2005)

Hopefully it'll live up to the first movie, as unfortunantly most sequels fail to do.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 26, 2005)

I think it will do a good job, as out there as the movie was at times, I believe it can hopefully top itself. So long as they make more unique characters, moves, and crazy people within the likes.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 26, 2005)

i liked the opening scene. when tehy were dancing, sick dance ey. lol.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 27, 2005)

Its so awesome they are getting it done so quickly.

Kung Fu Hustle is my favorite movie of this year.


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 28, 2005)

Eva Huang's in a new movie with Sammo Hung, Shawn Yu (Infernal Affairs), Andy On, and Michael Biehn (he played Kyle Reese in "The Terminator").  look it up~!  it's called "Dragon Squad".  apparently Steven Seagal produced it.

for those not in the know, Andy On's the kid who fought Jackie Chan in a Lego store in "new police story".


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 28, 2005)

wooot, 2nd part?
awsome, when?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 28, 2005)

who was the one who said the def mute girl isn't going to be in it. she's hot. i hope she will be.


----------



## Gyroscope (Oct 28, 2005)

Shaolin soccer was a lot better IMO.
I just got lost while watching KFH .I was like where, what , when???
Too much stuff happened wayy too fast IMO.
Shaolin soccer was smooth and actually had an interesting plot and was a lot funnier.
But hey, Ill give part - 2 a try =)


----------



## Fayt (Oct 28, 2005)

I loved the movie. The knife seen was classic, I remember seeing this movie in the threatre. There were like 3 other people there. It should have gotten more recognition.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 28, 2005)

it was pretty good and funny. i thought the opening sequence was hilarious. the dancing and al that. i love how he danced up to the guy and began chopping him.


----------



## Fayt (Oct 28, 2005)

^^ Congrats on the 1,001st post!     I loved it when the chick was about to scream and puffed in her whole cigarette.


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2005)

A sequel, I never heard about it. Maybe they'll show the story of that new kid at the end.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 28, 2005)

lol, that new kid at the end was funny. How you get ripped off like that?!


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 29, 2005)

yeah..eva huang definitely not returning.  Stephen Chow's crooney, Tin Kai-Man confirmed that her character will be written out of the sequel.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Oct 29, 2005)

YES! this was my favorite movie this year! and a sequel will be awesome!!!! OO;


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 30, 2005)

awesome cant wait to see teh sequal hopefully it isnt awful like lots of sequals


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 30, 2005)

heheh....a perfect plot for kung fu hustle 2.  the japanese come in and try to take territory.  that would've been so damn cool.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm So many good sequels...
Kungfu Hustle 2 > Kung Pow 2 or vice versa?


----------



## yummysasuke (Nov 14, 2005)

they cant have a Kung Fu Hustle 2..!!! i didnt like it at all...


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 14, 2005)

wow KFH 2 , thats great news


----------



## zgnoud (Nov 14, 2005)

heh.. Kung Fu hustler was okay i guess.. im a massive Steven Chow fan, basically seen almost / if not all his movies, and yeah i did find Kung Fu hustler to be abit dissapointing... just felt the last 45 mins was rushed.. like how he suddenly gained these powers, and used it soo damn quick/skillfully. many plot holes heh.. just hope the 2nd one will be better.
IMO, for those interested in his movies i highly recommend the following. 
In order of top 5 Favourites.
1. Shaolin Soccer
2. God Of Cookery
3. Alls Wells That Ends Wells
4. Love on Delivery
5. Fobidden City Cop


----------



## HollowDreamer (Nov 14, 2005)

this is good news


----------



## Zouri (Nov 14, 2005)

Yay! I loved Kung fu Hustle and this sequel shall so be awesome. I want to see Shaolin Soccer but I don't know where to find it. Someone tell me, how does it stack up to KFH?


----------



## Encronian (Nov 15, 2005)

i am so happy about the sequel i loved the first one, heck even my dad who gets annoyed whenever he has to watch a film in subtitles liked the movie.  so i'm all ready for some more hustling


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm afraid that it might not be better than the first... hopefully it will. I can't wait to see it though.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 20, 2005)

A second? Cool,


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 20, 2005)

hmmm, probably a new character is going to take the lead. i don't know what else they can do with this guy.


----------



## Shirogane_Silver (Nov 24, 2005)

WarcoW said:
			
		

> Shaolin soccer was a lot better IMO.
> I just got lost while watching KFH .I was like where, what , when???
> Too much stuff happened wayy too fast IMO.
> Shaolin soccer was smooth and actually had an interesting plot and was a lot funnier.
> But hey, Ill give part - 2 a try =)


Yeah, I like Shaolin Soccer better. I just laughed non stop in Shaolin Soccer but not that much in Kungfu. I hope Kungfu 2 will be more funny..


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 27, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Don't believe this has been brought up yet by anyone, but if it has go ahead and trash it. But for all you Kung Fu Hustle fans (and I know you are out there with me >_<! I just know it!) A sequel is set to come out this summer! I haven't heard to much information, but I can't wait till it hits thearters.



Wewt, * Jumps and runs around in circles* I <3 Kung Fu Hustle, I cant wait for the second one.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

yea I thought it was much better and funnyer than Shoulin soccor....


----------

